# Orangest Summer Rainbows - Part 3



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*New Home and Good Luck*


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi girls,been on 2ww and had BFN today,just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU for all your support over the last month or so,spoke to clinic and said would leave it for a bit and try again in january 3rd time luckly!
good luck to you all hope your dreams come true,just going to wait a bit longer for mine!
              love sarah c xx


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Orangies  

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - been so busy with one thing or another and haven't even got to stims yet (will hopefully get the go ahead tomorrow - have an appt tmrw at 8.30 am to see if my lining is thin enough to start stimming - after 3.5 weeks down regging boy am I ready!!).

Unfortunately haven't got time for personals, but just wanted to wish Caroline good luck for her chat with DH later.  Me and my DH are in a similar situation to you, same ages, no kids, first time ICSI, etc. My DH hasn't really talked about his feelings with me, he just seems to be going with the flow, something I know he wouldn't want to do unless he really didn't want to - typical guy, just bottling things up.  I guess it must be just as hard on them as it is on us - having a child is a big commitment and will bring a great deal of change and the fact that we are having such a difficult start doesn't help.  I think your DH is just having a "wobble" and his drinking binge is probably a cry for reassurance from you - perhaps he feels left out?  Once he sees how strong and positive you are about the future, I'm sure it will give him the confidence to carry on.

Lots of cuddles,

Minty


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hiya everyone,

Hope you are all doing OK.

Sarah, so sorry to hear you have got a -ve result. I was really hoping things would be different. Sending you lots and lots of love.

Caroline, Hope you manage to have a good talk with your husband tonight and try to sort things out. it's hard to know how IF can affect our other halves as they sem to be able to keep their feelings so well hidden. Sending you lots of love.

BlueSoo, not sure what time your ec was but I hope you have got on OK. Hope you managed to get some lovely little eggies.

SarahLou, hope the job interview went well.

Nicki, great news on your 2 blasts. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for your 2ww.

*Debs, sending you lots of orange thoughts. Still no orange spots so I hope this will do!*

Max, sending you a big hug too, sounds like you need it today.
I'm feeling happy(but bored on this 2ww!) so sending you over lots of happy thoughts.....hope you can feel them coming throught the keyboard!! 

We actually left the house today!! Hubby thought I might be getting bored staying in but to be truthful I think he's getting fed up of doing housework!  We went a drive out to Ettington to see how long it would take us to get there for the FF summer meet-up and it was quite a nice drive. It didn't take long at all, but then nothing ever does when hubby is driving  At least that manage to pass a couple of hours today. Oh well, only 191 hours until test day!!!! 

Sending you all lots of love and luck
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Everone

Hope all on 2ww are coping well, and the rest of us who arn't quite there yet are doing ok!!!!

It looks like my ec will be on friday, I have to phone the hospital tomoorrow to find out!! I hope so though because I hate doing the jabs everyday, and dh cant do them so I have to do them myself!! and of course as soon as I have had ec and et I'll so much nearer to knowing if its worked, if that makes any sense!
I dont know about any of you but I feel as though my life is on hold at the moment.

Good luck to all on 2ww!!
Good luck to all having ec and et this week!!
And of course to everyone else,

Is anyone else haveing ec on friday?? or near friday anyway?

Saff


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

Hi 
    just wanted to say A BIG THANK YOU for your support and kind words.
I'm doing ok,back to work tomorrow.Rang clinic they were very nice going to wait untill january to try again we still have 2 frosties so hopefully 3rd time luckly for us.

CONGRATULATIONS TAMMY ON YOUR BFP !! WELL DONE!!
Good luck to all of you who will be testing soon!

        love sarah c xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Ladies

Just a quickie from me tonight - we've been up since 6.15am so bath and bed very soon - we're exhausted!!

Sarah C - sorry to hear your news my love but at least you've got your little frosties !!!! lots of love and luck to you.

Had scan this morning at 8.10am and although the follies aren't over 17mm yet registrar said he thinks they'll be 6 follies altogether and we need to go back for another scan on Thursday.  He was very positive and said he felt going ahead would be the right thing to do, so keep up the follie dances please       

As for the interview, it seemed to go well but I won't know until first week in September as another candidate is away on hols and they want to interview them too - so I'll keep you posted.  

I don't know what I'd do without your support, my lovely dh and the registrar at LGI who has been totally fab.

I asked why they hadn't upped my dose from 150 and he said it was cos my hormone levels were ok and took a lot of trouble to explain it all - bless !!

Sorry no personals, I'll make up for it tomorrow as I will finish work at lunch time - yeah !!!!

love and babydust

Sarah lou xx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Just to update you - I went for my ec this morning, and they got 20 eggies!!  .  But boy, am I sore! 

But I was very upset to find that none of my dh's frozen sperm survived, so he had to go in for PESA/TESA.  They couldn't tell immediately afterwards whether any of the sperm they recovered was any good, so we had a nervous hour's wait, when we discussed using donor sperm or giving up altogether.  But fortunately it was Prof Craft himself who did the op, and in fact they got loads of sperm!   So much, in fact, that they decided to freeze some.  

But I know that's only the first stage.  We have to phone after 12 tomorrow to see whether any of the eggies have fertilized, so am praying v hard...  They said that they might go for blastocyst transfer for us - with the transfer on Sunday.  What's that all about?  Why do they opt to wait until day 5?  Don't the embryos risk dying if they're kept going that long??  

Saff - glad that you've got a date now for your ec.  Wishing you all the best for Fri.  

Janet - how did your ec go?  Really hope you were as fortunate as me.  I know I've been very blessed so far, but it could all collapse in a heap yet...  

Sarah Lou - well done on the job interview.  Don't know how you manage to do that and tx as well!  And well done on your 6 follies.  Sending you a follie dance... (((((......)))))

SarahC - so sorry to hear your sad news. But you seem to be coping so well!  I'm not sure I could be so strong.  You're a strong lady!

SallyL - all the best for the 2ww.  Thanks for caring about the orangies  

Minty - how frustrating for you to still be down-regging.  Fingers crossed that you'll be able to start stimming after your appt.

Much love to you all.

BlueSoo


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi girls,
        Sorry for the quick post but I am absolutely shattered.I think it is more to do with the fact that I had more sedation this time and I can honestly say I felt nothing!!
We got the shock of our life to be told they had collected 16 eggs,last time there was only 6,so phone tomorrow at 10.30 to see if they have fertilised and hopefully et on Thurs at 12.30.You girls have been complete stars again with all your support,and I want to send everyone of you lots and lots of good luck,love and hugs for whatever stage you are all at.

  Love  Janet    xxxx


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi All

Sarah lou  Hope your follies carry on growing nicely! I think I'll be having my ec on friday, depending on what the hospital says tomorrow.
Would just like to ask you if you get the job and your tx works will you tell them that you are pregnant? the reason I ask is that I am starting a new job in October and of course I will know the outcome of tx by then, it will be hard to know what to do.
I did think of not taking the job just incase but you cant put your life on hold can you!

Sarah C   So sorry it didn't work for you this time, Good luck for January!!

BlueSoo  Glad your ec went well, I'm not sure about any risk of the embies dying while waiting to get to blast, but from what I know about it waiting 5 days gives the cells more time to multiply so when they put them back they are at the nearly ready to enplant stage, so have a better chance of enplanting I think!
I didn't realise frozen sperm could not survive, we are using frozen sperm. 
Hope all goes well for you tomorrow.

jdrobinson   16 eggs thats great I bet your really pleased! Good luck to you!

Sally L  Good luck to you on your 2ww, sorry you are bored, I cant wait to be bored, mind you I say that now next week may be a different story!!

Minty  Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, I  DR for a long time too, 3 weeks 2 days, you will get there!

Good luck to everyone else

Saff


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Orangies,

Feel bit down today , went for my scan to see if I can start stimming but unfortunately I might have to down reg for another 2 weeks - feel like this is never ending and I now know how a pin cushion must feel!!  I think I'll have to jump over to the September buddies soon - I don't think August is going to be the month for me now  .

So glad some of you girls have got good news to keep me going.

BlueSoo - fab news 20 eggies and buckets of man paste!  Way to go!  Good luck with the next stage - I've got my fingers crossed for you.  

Janet - 16 eggies too!  Blimey - think I might be with the wrong clinic!  Good luck to you too.  

Saff - thanks for your words of encouragement - much needed today.

I hope all you other downreggers, stimmers, Ecers, ETers and 2WW are keeping your chins up - I wish I could add in a load of orange spots now, but they are obviously on holiday at the moment!!!

Love,

Minty xxx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Minty
Ammi here, just thought I'd say hi, as i'm back from Corfu (was fab) and was expecting you to be on your 2ww, but bless you, you are still d.r'ing. I did for almost a month too, and its irritating. It makes the whole process so long. Anyway, its not bad news, as its all still happenning. So take care, and i'll check on you again soon. Are you alternating sites? I did tummy and leg, but a friend did arm too.....
Take care, anni


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Evening everyone,
How are you all getting on? Hope everything is well.

Anni, Nice to hear you had a good holiday.  Hope it was just what you needed.

Minty, sorry to hear you are still having to down reg. Fingers crossed you can start stimms soon. Sending you big hugs (((hug))). Keep your chin up xxxx  

Saff, Sending you lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you can have egg collection on Friday.  

Janet, fantastic news on you having 16 eggs collected  Good luck for your phone call tomorrow.

BlueSoo, fantastic news for you too!!   20 eggs and loads of sperm, you must be so thrilled.  Good luck for your phone call tomorrow.

SarahLou, Pleased to hear the interview went well. Sending you lots of luck for your scan on Thursday. Hope your follies continue to grow nicely.  

I'm still patiently waiting!!  Haven't really done much today. We now have broadband so that means I can stay on here all day long.......I'm sure that will help pass the time until test day!  

Sending everyone lots of love luck and babydust


Sally
xxxxxxx


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick one to let you know at last I will be having my ec on Friday!!!
Got to do my late night jab at 12.30 tonight which I could do without as I want to go to bed!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok

Take care

Saff


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Saff - all the very best for Friday, wishing you loads of good eggs!!!

Sally - glad to hear you now have broadband   wishing you a speedy time till test date loads of luck to you  

Minty - sorry to hear your d/r is going on for so long - its awfully hard all the waiting etc...stay on this board for as long as you need to  - I will be  

Janet - haven't heard how many embies you got, hope you have loads and you are having e/t as we speak - loads of luck to you 

Bloosoo - great result with your eggs and sperm    best of luck today with e/t, as far as blastocyst its meant to be much better if the embies keep dividing over a few days then they can put the strongest ones back and better cjance of them hanging around for a BFP...good luck

Sarah lou- best of luck with your scan today, will you know when e/c is by end of day? Good luck 

Sarah c - so terribly sorry this wasn't your cycle, please look after yourself its very hard dealing with a neg and I wish you well  

Debs, Sue and everyone else I have missed...hope your all well and healing, stimming or waiting is going OK...

As for me I have my scan this afternoon to see how my follies are doing, have to say I am very uncomfortable at the moment so I am assuming - hopefully correctly that my ovaries are stimming as they should be   If all is OK then e/c will be end of next week sometime......

take care ladies
loads of love and luck to you all


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi OSR's   

Just popped back in from August Angels and September Sweetheards board.

Anni - soo good to hear from you.  I'm so glad you had a good holiday  - are you feeling more +ve now.  Will you be   again soon? It was very sweet of you to check on my progress - wish I had more to report   but hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly and AF will arrive soon  .  

Saff - good luck with EC tomorrow    Hope the midnight jab doesn't deprive you of too much sleep!  

Sally L and Maxbabe - thank you so much for your messages - I really appreciate your support.

Maxbabe - good luck this pm (you have probably left already)  - am sending lots of positive vibes for your growing follies!!    

Orangies - Looking forward to catching up on your latest news very soon.

Lots of love and baby dust,

Minty


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Girlies

Just popped in to wish Maxbabe loads of luck for today          , and sending you a follie dance.

Catch up with you all in a bit 
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello Orangies    Good to see that the smilies are back!

I phoned the clinic and have found out that of my 20 eggies, 17 were good enough for ICSI, and 11 of these have fertilised.  Sounds like a bit of a disappointing result to me  , but the clinic said that it was a good result for surgically-retrieved sperm    - or man paste - that's a new one on me!  I'll tell my dh and I'm sure he'll fall about laughing!  

So they don't know yet whether they're going to do a day 5 transfer or a day 3.  They'll only decide tomorrow a.m.  Kind of puts all my plans for the weekend and for the first part of next week on hold ...  

Am taking the cyclogest pessaries, but find they give me really painful trapped wind!    Has anyone else had this? 

Saff - all the best for Friday - I hope that your late night injection was OK.  Mine gave me a nice blue bruise on my tummy, which was sore for a couple of days, but wasn't too bad otherwise..  

Janet - hope you've had your et successfully by now, and are now resting up nicely.  I'll see you over on the 2ww board - aargh!    

Maxbabe - hope your scan showed lots and lots of good follies!  Here's a follie dance for you     

SallyL & Minty - hang on in there girlies!    

Love to you all, and thanks so much for being there

BlueSoo


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Bluesoo

Don't be so down hun, those are great results more than half fertilising   at any level let alone with the man paste as theyve called it (that sure tickled me too   )

Hope that call comes nice and early for you tomorrow   as I know the anticipation and waiting around must be doing your head in  

I can sympathise with you on the cyclogest front, my DH had to stay well clear of me last tx, sorry to hear its so uncomfortable for you.  

Wishing you Loadsa Love and Luck 
Jax
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Ladies

just a quickie from me I'm afraid as I feel grotty - had to go to dentist this afternoon and have a filling so I look like a chipmunk and drugs are wearing off now - ouch !! 

Anyhow, went for scan this morning and had phone call this pm to say that I'm going in for ec on Saturday and et on Monday - woohoo !!

Only sad thing is it's dhs uncles funeral at 11am on Monday and I'm due for et t 10.45am so we'll be unable to go   

We hadn't told anyone about treatment so obviously we've told our parents now as it would odd if we didn't go, they just said they'd tell people we'd gone to hospital for some tests to keep pressure off us - bless them    

So wish me luck ladies and send some positive vibes.

lots of love and luck to you all, wherever you're at.  I couldn't do this without you

love

Sarah lou xxx

PS I'm nuts I've got another interview tomorrow !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

PS It's me again - this is my first ever cycle of tx - is ec and et scarey??

We will be playing mega big bum darts tonight - bullseye !!!!

love

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Sarah Lou

Firstly, good luck for your interview tomorrow!!  
Are you taking the HCG jab tonight?

Egg collection can be a little uncomfortable but I wouldn't personally say it hurt me.  You can definitely tell you've been prodded and poked around, but that's about it really.  Did they say how many follicles you have??

Egg transfer is a breeze really.  It can be quite an emotional time so it's nice to have your DH with you.  You sit in a chair with your legs elevated and they open the cervix and replace the embryos using a very fine catheter.  This is completely pain free (you might just feel uncomfortable in the knowledge that the doctor has a bird's eye view of your bits)!!

All the very best for ec on Saturday.   

Love lulu xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Lulu

Thanks for your message,Yes I've got my HCG jab tonight - yay !!! My bum feels like a pin cushion.  I've been told there should be 9 -10 follies to harvest on Saturday.
love
Sarah lou xx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi ladies,

Had my scan and just like last time they couldn't find one of my ovaries   but there are at least 10 follies on my right one...which is great but they are so big they want to go for e/c on Monday....   was not prepared for that!!!!

I also had really bad wind   so I warned them...but as the first nurse went to get another nurse to try and find my ovary I had to do the loudest fart...I am sure the people outside waiting could hear it....anyway the nurses laughed when they came back in... I have absolutely NO shame  

So I have the weekend to sort myself out and let work know I wont be in....

Take care everyone

loads of love to you all


----------



## carolinej (May 18, 2004)

Good luck sarah lou on Saturday, and to all the other cycle buddies, stimming, down-regging, two week wait, lots of luck to all.

Tomorrow I have my second scan on day 8 of injecting Gonal F 300. My tummy does feel a bit protruded. Does anyone know from experience if I am likely to have EC fairly soon. Or often do you have to continue injecting for a lot longer?

This is my first time at ICSI.

Thanks everyone

Carolinexx


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi girls,
         Well,out of our 16 eggs,11 fertilised and this afternoon when we went for et we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen.We could not believe we had so many to freeze,so really pleased. 
I suppose I better head on over to the 2ww board but once again girls I would like to thank you all for your support the last few weeks.

BlueSoo-good luck for et,see you on the 2ww board.

Everyone else-good luck for your down-regging,stimming,ec and et's and see you all over on the 2ww board soon.

love and hugs to you all     Janet    xxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well done Janet.

Wishing you loads of luck and   

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Maxbabe, wow didn't realise you were in the middle of tx - where have I been eh??!! Just wanted to wish you loads of luck!!!!!!!!

Love Jules xxxxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Summer Rainbows 

2WW BABYDUSTERS    

Marconi  
AH (Anni)  
Flopsy 
Eliza FET 23/07 Test ?  
Holly667 test ?  
Alice M  
Sarahc Test 17/08
Lis35 - ET 06/08 Test ?
Pocahontas 
Sally Test 25/08 
Lulu Test 25/08
owennicki 
Ready4family 
Hammy - test 25/08
Alisonjaybe - Test 27/08
AngeK
ZoeM 
JD Robinson 
Saff 
Bluesoo 

WAITING FOR FET BABYDUSTERS 

Fee waiting for FET
Bagpuss u/s 26/07 FET 29/07
Sas Jane(Sarah) appt 21/07 for FET

STIMMING BABYDUSTERS 

Minty Stimming  
Kyra Stimming 25/07
Sarah lou Stimming  
Mo131068 - Stimming
Carolinej - Stimmimg
Maxbabe - Stimming
Tinks

D/R BABYDUSTERS 

Maureen d/r July baseline u/s 12/07
Janet d/r 19/07[/color]
Debs d/r 20/07 Scan 09/08
Debbie115 d/r 30/07
SueMJ 08/08

WAITING FOR AF ^witchypoo^

GillC
Sid

OP BABYDUSTERS 

Jamapot (Jax) OP 10/08


Honorary Members 

Marielou 
Tequila 
Chick


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

Ok - here is an updated list but I am pretty sure I have got a few people in the wrong place  

Hope everyone is doing ok    Its great to have the smilies back isnt it  

No news from me - still sniffing - in my 5th week now.  I am away for the weekend but hoping for AF to arrive so that I can hopefully move on to the next stage.

Sorry its just a quick one but we are away for the weekend so have got to go and pack some stuff or I will be going in my jarmas  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Orangies

Well, I'm still here  .  I haven't gone off to the 2ww yet, as 8 of my embies look really good, so they've decided to wait until Sun to do a blastocyst transfer.  I know that could be good, but it's also really scarey , as they tell me only an average of 30% of embies make it through to blastocyst stage - so maybe there'll be none left to transfer!  .  Please somebody tell me that's not likely!  

Janet - well done on having 11 fertilise - the same as us, and we started off with 20, so yours must be really good!  Will see you on the 2ww board on Sunday!

CarolineJ - good luck for your scan today.  I only injected for 11 days, but that was on Puregon, so I don't know if it's comparable with others.  I felt bloated and sore for probably about the last 5-7 days.

Maxbabe - Well done on 10 follies on one side - perhaps you'll get 20 eggs too once they find the other ovary.  How odd that they couldn't find it.  

SarahLou - good luck for your EC and ET and for your interview too  .  I found EC fine as they put me to sleep for it.  Afterwards I was sore like having a bad period pain, and I certainly couldn't go to work the next day, and couldn't walk comfortably on day 3.  But I'm just about OK now, on day 4.  I think I was probably sorer than many as I had 20 eggs and it took them well over an hour to flush them all out! 

Jamapot - thanks for your encouragement.  Just what I needed!  I'm a little less windy on the cyclogest today, so perhaps I'm getting used to it.  Is it any better putting it in the front door rather than the back door?  Sorry - tmi!

Sending lots of   to everyone.

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi ladies

Maxbabe - that is too funny    
you do have lighter moments during your tx don't you?? when we went in for my scan before work on Tuesday we had a bit of a giddy moment.  The registrar left the room for me to undress, came back in and said are you ready?? I said no but he didn't hear me, so I quickly whipped off my knickers and chucked them at dh, and they landed on his face - I couldn't stop giggling.

Good luck everyone whatever stage you're at   

love

Sarah Lou xxx

PS I've done absolutley nothing today - I'm sooooooooo lazy.


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning Girlies

   

Hey Hey We have our list back    Thanks Debs, have a great weekend, hope Afs just around the corner for you matey  

Janet - Hope those little embies are snuggling up nicely. Great news with the frosties Way to Go    Hope the 2ww flies by for you.

Carolinej - Wishing you loads of luck with your scan today, hope your follies are plumping up nicely and you'll soon be on your way to EC  

Sarahlou - Good luck for EC tomorrow, I can remember feeling a little uncomfy afterwards but was so out of it at the time can't really remember the process   .  I'm sure you will be fine   

Bloosoo - Those embies are looking great          with all of em being selected for blast.  Sending them all some orange positivity.  ET will be here before you know it  

Saff - Didn't get to wish you luck before you left, but hoping EC is going great for you today.  Be sure to update us as soon as you can.  I'm so excited for you  

Maxbabe - OMG what are you like woman   just like you to give em all a giggle.  Thanks for the txt and update, I reckon you must have supersonic ovaries to be at EC monday, god woman what was you taking/doing to do so well
Give us the recipe  

Hope everybody else is doing ok   and you can update us asap

Have a great weekend all
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello Orangie Summer Rainbows  

I have managed to pop into a cafe with internet so I though I would drop you a quick, not sorry I havent got time for personals wow 1 week off work and so much has happenend its going to take me another week to catch up with you all.

I have really enjoyed my holiday and break from work, its has been very nice and relaxing.
I am on my 4th Bum dart today both sides are now sore.. I have a scan tomorrow and then have to commence on another injection in my arm so its arm and **** dart time!!!, I am glad my DH is behind me when he does it cos I would hate to see him smiling whilst stabbing me !!

  anyway I will be back on Sunday so I will catch up with you all then.

Lots of love  

Tinksxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Tinks

Great to see you've had a good chill  

Loads of luck with your scan tomorrow I'm sure all that stabbing has been worth it   

Catch up with you sunday

Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## carolinej (May 18, 2004)

Hi all, thanks for all your good luck wishes! I have been  concerned that I was on such a high dose Gonal F 300, my FSH was 6.1, and today I got the news that I had always expected. I was told that it looks like i have over stimulated on the amount of follicles. They could see 25. They say they are till too small to collect, and I have to go back Monday. There is a slight chance that some will disappear before Monday, but I am not setting my hopes up.

It would of course mean abandoning the treatment for a few months, ( I am 39 in December), and then using frozen embryos in my first attempt.

I must admit, I have felt so uncomfortable being on this dose. But these things happen don't they! Has this happened to anyone else, or has anyone else got any information on it?

Good luck to all those on the 2ww, the few with the EC in the next few days, and lots of love to all the special girls out there

Carolinexxx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,


Saff, Sending you lots and lots of luck. I hope ec went well for you today.  

BlueSoo, 11 fertilised eggs is a great result.  It's great to hear they are going to blastocyst stage with them.  Sending you lots of luck for et.  

SarahLou, Hope your tooth feels much better today.  Sending you lots of luck for ec tomorrow.  
p.s remember........lazy days are happy days!!! 

Maxbabe,   that was so funny about your wind!!  Sending you lots of luck for ec on Monday.  

Debs, hope you enjoy your weekend away.    

Tinks, Glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday. Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Caroline, wow 25 follies is amazing.  Sending you lots and lots of luck for Monday.   

Jax, Hope you are doing OK.  Can't wait to meet you and everyone soon......not long to go now!! 

I'm now 7dpt and have already done my first hpt!!!   I just can't resist those things!!  My fertility nurse gave me a couple to do before test day(she know's what I'm like!!) and I even bought another two today!!!! 
So far today, I've resisted temptation(thank the chocolate ) but don't know how long I'll wait before i do the next one!

Speak to you all soon
Sending you all lots of love and luck

Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Hope you don't mind me popping in, just wanted to come along and say good luck to all of you    - I especially wanted to see how Sally was doing on her FET cycle (testing at 7dPT?!     )  and wish you all the best!!

I am slowly getting over the disappointment of a cancelled cycle, but am now gearing myself up for natural FET next cycle (I'm now on cd11) and hoping that my 2PN embies are going to be alright!  Can't wait to have them in my belly where they belong!      

Best of luck girls - and caroline, I have IM'ed you  

   
Marie xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Caroline

I want to wish you the best of luck for your scan on Monday.  It's surprising how much your follies can grow over a few days so there's still a good chance that you can go ahead and have get some nice eggs retrieved.  Drink plenty of water is my advice to you!

All the best

Lulu xx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hi MarieLou,
I'm so pleased you are doing OK and I am really glad you have decided to go ahead with you FET.  I'm sure your embies will be fine, I was so worried about the defrosting but luckily things weren't too bad.
I know I'm naughty doing the hpt but it's just such a temptation!!! 
Wishing you all the luck in the world

Sally
xxxx
p.s love your ticker, how do you get one of those?


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi

Just a quick one to say thanks to everyone for wishing me luck today.
Ec went well, they got 11 eggs, 8 of which were mature.
I am a bit sore but not to bad really.
Looking forward to the phone call tomorrow and if all has gone well et will be on Sunday.

Good luck to everyone where ever you may be in tx.

Saff


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sally, 
I went to www.sungglepie.com They do TTC countdowns, adoption countdowns, and pregnancy countdowns - sad as it is, its my main aim in life to get a pregnancy ticker, so I thought starting off with a countdown to FET was a good start  
I don't blame you for testing early - i think I'll have to have my hand tied behind my back so I don't 'accidently' pee on a stick, or nip into boots to buy a few more testing kits 

Best of luck to everyone!

Marie xx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello,

MarieLou, thanks for that! It's a great way to start on the road to the babyticker! 
'accidently' pee on a stick!!!  That's a good one.....I might use that!  

Saff, so pleased to hear you are doing well after egg collection. That's a great number of eggs. Sending you lots of luck for your phone call tomorrow   

Lots of love
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi lovelies

Hope you're all ok, bit of news here - I got the job - waheyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

I'm off for some toast, will pop a pill and so to bed cos I've got my ec tomorrow at 10.45am and can't eat anything after midnight    

Lots of luck and love to you all - send me lots of follie dances for tomorrow

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sally - Love your 'hoping for a miracle' signature    Keeping everything very tightly crossed for you   

Hi to everyone else on this thread.  May all your dreams come true  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I love it too!

Good Luck Sal - really hoping for a miracle to come your way too!


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

WELL DONE SARAH LOU  WELL DONE SARA LOU 

Fab news on the job front  

Wishing you loads of luck for EC tomorrow. Here's your own special follie dance 

          

                  

          

Loadsa Love and luck
Jax
xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey orangies,
  Well I am back at work now, I will catch up with you all during my lunch break. My scan on Saturday was a bit upsetting I have only 2 follies, If a few more dont start to grow then my cycle will be abandoned....

My Dr has up'ed my Puregon to 200 now and I am also on a dart in my arm to stop me ovulating...... I have another scan on Tuesday so its fingers crossed time for then 

Love you all 

Tinks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello Orangie Summer Rainbows.  

Hey Sally how is the wait going? you are a stronger woman than me I would have done those HPT by now   , I agree with you though chocolate is a small mercy!!! I wish you all the best. Do you feel any different, I mean can you get symptoms of a bfp early on? sorry to be nosy... I haven't got to et yet  fingers crossed it wont be long !!XXXXX

Caroline xxx 25 follies you Little battery hen !!!! Well done and huge congratulations. Good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you, is there any secrets you have to getting that many, I only have 2 if I don't get anymore by Tuesday they are going to abandon this cycle. 

BlueSoo xxx all those lovely ikkcle embies you have you must be so happy 11 so cool.... I hope all goes well for you with the transfer and my fingers are crossed for you and a BFP xxx   

Saff & sarah Lou xxx how are you? I hope everything is cool I saw you had your EC's when is the day for ET's... lots of babydust heading your way xxx   

Maxbabe xxx EC tomorrow, us summer rainbows are really moving now aren't we xxx good luck... Heres to a huge fertilization rate  
  
Jax xxx hello sweetness hope everything is ok with you.... it has taken me ages to catch up with everyone, this thread is really moving now!!! speak soon love and hugs to you xxxx 

MarieLou xxx its so nice to come back from holiday and see your posts here again, I was really worried about you after the OHSS. you have the fet to look forward to now so exciting. I will say a little prayer for you and I am sending as many positive vibes and thoughts to you across the sea....xxx 

SarahLou... xxx Well done with the Job are you happy? and when do you start? 

My bum is really sore   and my arm feels dead I also feel like a walking multi Vit bottle I swear I rattle!!! but alas I cannot hide how happy I am to have started tx again  . it seemed like my AF was taking a lifetime to arrive and when it did I was walking around like the cat had got the cream my friends all thought I was crazy... which actually I have to admit I slightly am!!! anyway stimming is going ok, I have only 2 follies as of Saturday so I am praying for a few more to arrive on Tuesday which is my next scan. 

My Holiday was superb lay ed  on the beach lay by the pool slept until midday  it was sheer heaven!! anyway my fellow summer orangie rainbows Lots of baby dust and hugs coming you way.               

Tinks xxxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

This is especially for Tinks.  Wishing you lots of growth over the next few days!!

    
    
   
    
   

Love lulu xx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Lulu....
  I need all the good luck I can get at the moment. The thought of having to abandon again is killing me this is my 2nd ICSI my first I OHSS so had to abandon that then my FET was abandon cos all my frosties didn't survive the thaw.... I am going slightly crazy right now xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies

Thanks for your messages.  I feel really tired today as I'm post ec but I've got a stinky cold - grrrr!!!

Anyhow, ec went fine got 6 eggies, last thing I remember is nurse saying to us look one of your eggs is on the monitor and I thought it looks like a fried one  those sedatives sure are good stuff   

Lovely dh came in with me and scratched my nose for me as apparently I kept trying to take off my oxygen mask to have a good scratch !!!    

Had a phone call from hossie this morning and two eggies have fertilised naturally so we're going back for et at 12 noon tomorrow - wish me luck    

Hey Tinks - I'm really happy about the new job as my current one is completely boringgggggggg!!!, don't know when I'm starting yet need to negotiate all that stuff.

It's worked out that I'll be off work for most of 2ww as I'd booked time off ages ago - I'll go nuts !!!!
My test date will probably be the day I return to work - boo!!!

Hope you're all happy and healthy - I'm off to blow my nose now and have some Ribena

Tons of love and babydust

Sarah Lou xx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Tinks wishing you the best of luck with your follies, hope they grow for you and you dont have to abandon tx, how strange you can go from having OHSS to having just 2 follies...aren't bodies strange!  

Sara lou- well done on making through e/c and having 2 embies for tomorrow...wishing you so much luck and a quick 2ww   with BFP at the end

Sally- hope time is flying for you    good luck xx

Saff - are you over in the 2ww section now? hope all is well

Caroline, debs, jamapot, sue mj, marielou, bloosoo...hope your all well and coping with life!!!

As for me the big e/c is tomorrow aaarrgghhh....have bought loads of magazines today to keep me busy....had an awful nightmare last night after the trigger jab...woke up crying so I am exhausted today....

take care all and loads of love and of course....


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello,
  

Hope you are all doing OK.

SarahLou, glad to hear ec went well for you. Sending you lots and lots of luck for transfer tomorrow.   
Congratulations on getting your job!!  

Tinks, Sending you a big follie dance for your scan on Tuesday.
           
Wishing you lots and lots of luck xxx
I have no symptoms yet apart from af pains but I think that's from the cyclogest.

Max, Sending you lots and lots of luck for ec tomorrow.
    

Well, the 2ww is going so very slow!!  I am now on 9dpt or 10dpt, I'm not sure how it works   .......do you count transfer day or not??  I need a very big slap on the wrist as those hpt's have taken a bashing!!!!   It's not something I'm good at not doing! I was the same with the ovulation test kit......the hospital gave me one included with the FET cycle and I still ended up going out and buying another one because I'd done them all!! 

Wishing you all lots of love and luck

Sally
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Maxbabe

       ^reiki
tons of luck for your ec tomorrow girl
Bloosoo - good luck for your et    
       ^reiki
Tinks - Here's a big follie dance for you !!!! I thought I might have to abandon my cycle but we all progress at different speeds honey so keep the faith.
      
Kyra - hope you're feeling well hun - I'm so excited for you!!!
                   
Sally - sorry your 2ww is so frustrating - but I bet it'll be worth it in the end - take it easy hun
    
Jamapot - thanks for the big follie dance you lovely lady
     
lots of love to MarieLou, Saff, SueMJ, Caroline, Debs and all you other babydusters I haven't mentioned.

By the way I've lost some of my smilies how do I get them back?? - help!!
love

Sarah lou xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girlies   

Maxbabe - good luck for tomorrow hun   

Tinks - hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you find loads more follies dancing   

Sal - not long to go now hun - just a few more days   

Sarah - well done on the new job and also on getting your 6 eggies

Suemj - how you doing??  Hows our beautiful mascott?  Cant wait for my huggles at Stratford (Iestyn I mean   )

Well the old   has shown up so I guess that means I can ring the unit tomorrow to find out what I need to do now.  Please please let me be able to start stims soon 

Sending lots and lots of

 
 

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

CHOOCHOO  CHOOCHOO  CHOOCHOO  CHOOCHOO 

About bloomin time Debs   

I was knackered with all that Af Dancing 

Really pleased she has shown up and you are now on your way to stimming 

Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh what brill news Debs !!!!!     , hope you can starting stimming very soon, can't wait to see you next weekend  x x x

Suemj - Hows it going hun, hope things are going well, can't wait to see you and Iestyn and of course Dion next weekend    

Good luck to everyone on this thread, for scans EC and ET, wishing all so much luck, heres hoping all your dreams come true    

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello Orangies 

Despite all my worries, we turned out to have 2 beautiful blastocysts to transfer today  , so they're hopefully now snuggling up inside.. 

Thank you all so much for your support, and for being with me as I got to this final stage.  Sending you all a  

So, I'd better go off to the 2ww board now  , but I hope that some of you will join me over there very very soon.  

Saff - well done on your 8 eggies.  You're catching me up, so we can go off to the 2ww board together!  

Sarah - well done on your eggies and on getting the job . Go girl!

Maxbabe & Tinks - good luck for tomorrow!  Sending you lots of  

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Firstly, apologies for being so slack! This thread moves so fast, it's hard to keep up with everyone!

Maxbabe - wow, can't believe you have EC tomorrow. That's come around so fast. All the very best for lots of lovely eggies.  .

BlueSoo - Well done on your two blastocyst embies now safely back on board where they belong. Hope your wait to your BFP is not too long!  

Jo - thanks so much for popping in checking up on us. Can't wait to see you and Paul at the weekend. Stratford seems to have crept up on us all of a sudden.

Debs - glad the old  has made her appearance. Really hope you can start stimming now. Look forward to hearing you get the go ahead tomorrow.  

Deb, Jac gave me a link earlier to some online shop selling some very 'Orange Glo' reiki tee shirts. I've ordered myself two, one for EC and one for ET - Just thought I'd give you the link too, just incase you felt the need for that little extra orangeness! (Don't forget you'll get plenty of huggles from our lucky mascot at the weekend though, so the tee shirts are definately an optional extra!).

http://www.cafepress.com/consciousangels/49547

Jax - hope you're not overdoing things with all this AF dancing malarky! Don't forget you've not long had an op! Have you got your diary all set for the alarms required at Stratford?

Sally, I am always very good at not testing early - only coz I'm a coward and was always afraid if it was -ve then hope is taken away too early. On the other hand on my last cycle, the last few days of the 2ww were hell, to think I could have shortened that hell and got a BFP a bit earlier.......... I then went on to take nine further tests!

Put the pee sticks away for a couple of days and let those pregnancy hormones build up so the next time you do one, you can get a couple of lovely bright lines!

Sarah Lou, fab news - six lovely eggies. Wishing you loadsa luck for lots of embies tomorrow.  

Tinks, sorry your follie scan was disheartening. Sending you loads of  vibes for some extra growth over the next couple of days!

Saff - what's the news on your embies. Hoping you have a couple back on board.

Sorry not to mention everyone, the list is so long. So it's a cop out I know, but wishing you all, all the best, whatever stage you're at, be it waiting to start your cycle, downregging, stimming, EC'ing, ET'ing, 2ww'ing, HPT'ing (regularly - Sally! ) or just getting that lovely BPF  .

Hold on to those dreams, they do become reality!

As for me, I've now been 'sniffing' for a fortnight. I've got my d/r blood test tomorrow morning and if all is well will start stimming on Wednesday. So exciting, yet so scarey....... as I have also had an abandoned cycle in the past due to poor response and my last cycle was nearly abandoned as it didn't look like many of my follies had continued to grow....... just as well we didn't abandon that one, coz our little mascot wouldn't be here with us now.

I've been having Reflexology at least once a week, but could really do with a couple this week - only trouble now is trying to find cover for Iestyn, so not so easy to just book appointments. Oh well, I've definately got one session tomorrow afternoon, so will just see how things go.

I've still got my Rose quartz crystal in my bra and I now also have a moonstone in the other cup of my bra (my reflexologist gave me that one!). So with all this, plus the two tee shirts I've ordered off the internet tonight and my lucky mascot - surely there's only one result I can get at the end of all this!  

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi just wanted to say

Maxbabe Wow EC has come round quick. Wishing yoiu lots of luck for tomorrow.

Debs  Missed seeing AF has arrived i bet you are relieved. All systems go now.

Jamapot stop dancing and rest.

Sue MJ  Good luck for tomorrow and you know what i am going to say. Dont worry about a thing, cos every little things gonna be alright.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kim, you always manage to get me with that song........... brings me back down to earth and the good ole  vibes going!

Thankyou.

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

GOOD MORNING ORANGIE SUMMER RAINBOWS

Sue xxx Go girlfriend Go Girlfriend to stim or not to stim that is question please let me know how it goes today I remember how anxious I was, I wish you all the best xxx and may your butt not bruise!!!!    

Bluesoo xxx hey 2 blasts CONGRATULATIONS sending you positive vibes    

Anyway my lovely Rainbows I have to go cos my boss has just walked in and asked what a pinks website has to do with personal finance (whoops!!!)

I am feeling ok today scan tomorrow and hopefully it will reveal more follies so I dont have to abandon this cycle I will let you know tomorrow.xxxxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning All 

  LOADSA  LUCK  MAXBABE 

Hope EC is a breeze for you this morning, I'm scoffing my brekkie thinking of you matey 

Bloosoo - Great to see you have your precious cargo on board, hope the 2ww flies by for you 

Suemj - Looks like our Debs is gonna add some more alarms for me to deal with  I'm gonna be like mini matron running around at Stratford  I've already got your alarms set up so you've got no worries today, everythings gonna be more than alright 

Kim, I'm still resting  honest  Just got so much to do and so little time to do it all, better get a shifty on or I'll be late for Stratford 

Tinks - Hope the scan goes ok for you tomorrow, sending you a lovely lickle follie dance

      GO TINKS GO TINKS      

Sarah Lou - Enjoy ET, hopefully you wont be so drugged up today to watch those lovely lickle embies being popped back in. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, will be back later to check on any updates

Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Where are you Orangie Summer Rainbows

[flash=200,200]http://Where are all my fellow summer rainbows  I am feeling lonely[/flash]


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,
 

Hope you are doing OK with your sniffing and stabbing.

Max, Hope ec has gone well for you. Wishing you lots of luck for lots of eggies.  

BlueSoo, Congratulations on now being on the 2ww! Sending you lots of luck for a BFP  

Debs, so pleased to hear that your af has arrived.  Hope your phone call to the hospital today gives you the news you can move forward.  

SueMJ, 9 tests!!   That's nearly as bad as me!! It's so hard to believe it when those lines appear that you just have to keep doing them just to make sure they are still there!! 
Can't wait to meet the little mascot at the weekend....and everyone else of course!! 

Tinks, Sending you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow  

Jax, glad to see you can still do lots of dancing,  hope it's only slow and gentle dancing though after your op!  

Sarah Lou, Sending you tons of luck for transfer.  Hope everything goes OK for you  

I am keeping my lips sealed on the testing front and how many more I have done!! I will update you all on my proper test day on Wednesday!!  

Sending you all lots of love
Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow another rainbow hello sally xxx 

Not long now till you test ..... I am guessin 9 HPT ... how close am I ...

Sending you love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hiya Tinks
How did you guess?    
And I still have 3 more!! Hubby thinks I'm barmy but he'll stay quiet as long as it's keeping me happy  
As for the results of them.......    
Sally
xxxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

I was right cool !!!!.... 
  And you are keeping the result from us  sneaky!!! anyway I look forward to hearing the result I have positive      vibes for you so I am going with... nah I am not going to tell you !!!


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Maxbabe  I hope your ec went well today?

Sarahlou  Congrats on your new job! and good luck with et!!!

BlueSoo    I hope all went well for you yesterday! we are at the same stage now except your embies are blasts. Take care and see you in the 2ww thread!!!

Well I am now on the 2ww, I had et yesterday and test on the 6th Sept, I am going over to the 2ww thread now  but will pop back to see how you all are getting on.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!!

Saff x


----------



## carolinej (May 18, 2004)

Hi everyone........ good luck to you all, keeping all crossed. I am sorry, I don't list everyone in message, but I have sent as many messages privately as possible! 

I had my second scan today, I have about 30 follicles, looking at EC possibly Friday, I have been told today to stop taking Gonal F 300.

I am obviously at risk of OHSS as I have so many follicles. The staff told me that I reacted much more  to the drugs that they would have expected me too at my age 38. It is my first every ICSI.

I will be disappointed if there is no ET next week. In all honesty, I doubt there will be though. I have to be monitored by the hospital, and for those that know my E2 hormome was quite high, at 12,000, they like at at ten.

Has this happened to anyone else. I tried to Private message Marie Lou, but it wouldn't send to her.

Lots of love and luck to everyonexxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey ladies

Just to let you know had et today and it went really well, we had two belting embies both grade 2, one was 4 cell the other 2 cell.  When they transferred them the 2 cell had changed into a 3 cell - go embie, go embie!!

We test on 4th Sept and get results on 6th as 4th is a Saturday.

dh took me up to Skipton for lunch afterwards, bless.  We keep looking at our embie photo and going - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bless !!!

Send me lots of positive vibes ladies

lots of love and babydust to you all

love

Sarah Lou


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hellooo girlies   

Sarah - congrats on your 2 embies     Hope the 2ww doesnt drive you too potty  

Carolinej - wow 30 follies flipping heck!  Please God you will still be ok to go ahead with et next week.

Max - how you go today

Just a quick one from me for the moment - I rang the hospital and dont get to go back till next Monday    Which means ec wont be till at least 13th if of course the down reg has worked at all.

Couple of things just running through my mind - we have booked to go to Dublin (to stay with family) on the 23rd.  This means that if ec is on time then I will be flying in the 2ww and of course if it dont work then all I will want to do is be at home.  On the other hand it might take my mind off it all - Ohh gawd - I just have too many things going round in my head.  Of course there is always the chance that the down reg hasnt work and ec will be even later so that will then put paid to the holiday anyway.  Its only a 50 min flight - oh I better shut up untill next Monday hadnt I  

Suemj - looks like we wont be the same anymore    Its only a week though isnt it.

Anyway - Hope everyone else is OK - i'm off to find a ticker for me (hope they have got one that lasts the length of this cycle   )

Speak soon.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Sorry no personals this time...but have read and nice to see its all happening on here with e/t's going well and debs finally rocking and rolling...

They collected 12 eggs...which I am happy with....and they took loads of swimmers via SSR this time so hopefully we wont go through what happened last time (loads of them didnt make it to fertilisation)...will get a call tomorrow morning to let me know how we have done...e/t will be thursday (aaarrgghh a day longer than normal) or possibly Wednesday if only 1 embie......

So off to eat again...have slept most of the day....

take care all

love
maxbabe
xxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Maxbabe

12 eggs is good. Really hope you get a nice lot of embies from these. Will send out  thoughts for you.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Saaaaaallllllyyyyyy  Is there something you're not telling us? Hmmmmmm  God I hope so 

SueMJ - How did you get on today?

Maxbabe - Congrats on your EC. 12 eggies is fantastic  Know you were feeling a bit nervous when we chatted the other evening, so hope EC wasn't as scarey in the end  Sending lots of positive orange vibes to your eggs and dh's  and keeping fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies for you  

Love

Jayne x


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Maxbabe, Just wanted to say congratulations on your 12 eggies.  Hope you are not feeling too rough after collection.  
Sending you lots and lots of luck for your phone call tomorrow and also for transfer.    

Jayne,     

Sarah Lou, Congrats on your embies, they sound great.  Wishing you lots of luck for the 2ww  

Debs, hope you are doing OK.  A trip during the 2ww sounds ike a great idea.  It will certainley take your mind off things and will help you too relax and enjoy(!!!!) the 2ww.  

Caroline, wow 30 follies    Sending you lots of luck for ec.

Hope you are all still doing OK.  

Well, tomorrow is my official test day, I have to be at the clinic for 11am but have to wait until the afternoon for the results.  Tomorrow is going to be such a long day!

Sending you all lots of love and luck

Sally
xxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Sally.........tell us......NOW..........


----------



## Maya (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the Orangies, but had ET yesterday and started 2WW, so decided to join the team. 
Fingers cross for all the ones sharing this 2WW period.
Love Betty


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Sally

You sound like your teasing. this now means i am gonna be on here on and off all day tomorrow.  thoughts for you.

Max Hope you get a good call today.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Maxbabe

I'm chumping at the bit here   

Hurry up and post  

Loadsa Lvoe
Jax
xxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry been on the phone....I have 3 embies...yippeeeeeeee...I am so so so happy...e/t scheduled for thursday 10am.....


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Wow Max - well done hun ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))

Mel

x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sally - just want to say good luck for tomorrow and i will be on-line before i go to work to see your news -     positive vibes coming your way.

Mel

x x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey Max

Thats fab news hun !!!!

Clare


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi

Max - fantastic on your 3 embies!  best of luck for thurs!!

Sally - you certainly sound as if you are teasing us!!!

Saralou - Welcome to the 2ww!

Debs - go on your trip! i felt the same about going to Scotland but it really does make the time fly!!

Well we had a great time up north, shattered and didn't get back until 1:15am Monday morning! so had a real lazy day yesterday!

My 11 day wait seems to have flown by, i test on Friday, and am trying to stay open minded about it!

best wishes to everyone else!

Love Nicki x x x


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Afternoon everyone,

Max, Congratulations on your 3 embies, that's great news    
Sending you lots and lots of luck for Thursday   

Nicki, I'm glad you had a nice time.  Just what the doctor ordered I bet! Sending you lots of luck for Friday  

I can't believe how slowly the time is going!  It's piddling down with rain again here, so I can't even leave the house (I melt if I get wet!!!   )
I really need to go out and find something to wear at the weekend but it's just so cosy sitting in here looking out of the window.

Speak to you all soon!

Lots of love
Sally
xxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Sally - you are a tease......thought you had posted some news.....come on girl what did one of the 100's of hpt's used say....


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Actually, I thought I might wait until the meeting in Stratford on Friday and then tell the result there!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Max  Brilliant news i am so pleased for you.

Sally  You are a big tease. We cant wait till Friday.

Love Kimxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Max - Fantastic news on the 3 embies     Lots of luck now for ET and your 2ww to your BFP  

Sally - You're a meaney!    Still, I don't care if the result is going to be a BFP    I reckon it is though    Good luck for 'proper' test day tomorrow  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Ladies

hope you're all ok, just  quickie to say GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW SALLY !!!!!!!
                    
love
Sarah lou xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Me too thinks that someone has some secret good news!  

I hope so!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Sally


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
  Sorry about not posting yesterday.......

Well had my scan on tuesday, and the worst happenend. my follies havent grown.

My cycle has been stopped. I am heartbroken... even writing this now is making me cry again.. so I am going to sign off xxx

Sorry for this being a me post I will do personals when I can see through my tears xxx

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Tinks

I'm really really sorry hun. Take care of you and I'm sending you big hugs !!!
Lots and lots of love
Sarah lou xxx


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Tinks

So very sorry for you!!      

Saff


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Tinks,

So very very sorry that this has happened, sending you a masive hug  .

Hope you make it through this tough time, I know you will you are a tough girl.

loads of love to you


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Jac,

Have to say I am feeling extremely calm this time round...having very good positive vibes around me....hope this is the one!

Sally - where the hell are you!!!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Tinks,

So sorry to hear your news.  I remember my first cycle when I didn't respond to the stims and it was abandoned.  Nobody had prepared me for that, you hear about risks of OHSS, but never think about underesponding.

My heart really goes out to you today ^cuddleup^.

Sally - you torment!  I can only believe that you can have one possible result to be tormenting us so much!!!!!!  So really looking forward to seeing the good news in type very soon!   

Max - well done on your three embies, really chuffed for you!  Reckon you should come to Stratford so the embies can get to know the love that's about and know why they should really stick around!!!

I'll think of you at 10am tomorrow, as I lay on my Reflexologists couch for an hour of relaxation!!!

As for me, I did my first injection this morning!  How easy peasy was it - in fact it felt too easy, if you know what I mean.  I feel that I should have to do some 'proper' work, considering what these drugs are meant to do.  The Gonal F is already made up this time around in an 'insulin' type pen, so no mixing up, just dial up how many units and inject!

Got to admit, I am relieved it's like that this time around, coz it literally takes a matter of seconds to do, so no worries about trying to find a quiet time with Iestyn about.

Really hope they start working really soon - as I'm always anxious after my first cycle, can't help but worry about responding.

Anyway, sorry it's a short one from me, got lots to do today.

Catchya all later,

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Tinks

So sorry to hear your news  .  Hope you can relax now, and put all this out of your mind for a while.

Wishing you lots of    for when you next start on this rollercoaster!  

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Orangies  

Just jumping back in to say how sorry I am to read Tinks news - I hope you bounce back again really soon - you've got lots of time on your side girl - don't give up now!

Lots of love,

Minty


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Tinks,

Just wanted to send you the biggest    God I feel for you.

If I can help - just shout - we are all here for you.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## carolinej (May 18, 2004)

HI All. Tinks, I am so sorry you must be so upset and disappointed. Especially after your last time when you had so many follicles and OHSS!

Good luck to you, take care of yourself.xxxxx


----------



## carolinej (May 18, 2004)

Hi all, Hi minty, good luck with your treatment, have you started yet?
To Maxbabe and Katy and anyone else, good luck with the two week wait.

I have my egg collection scheduled for Friday, although likely that i will have to have an elective freeze as i have ohss, and it can become worse if I become pregnant too quickly. I am vey disappointed but adjusting to the news. It will be December now before any transfers, and I am unsure if it is less likely to succeed than a transfer would if it was to be Monday.

I have 35 follies, so I am nervous of how I will feel pain wise, as I have so many. But I am sure that is a natural feeling.

They want to get my E2 levels down as well, so Ihave been coasting (no jabs) since Monday.

Good luck to all 

Love Caroline ..  I am sorry not to have mentioned all names, but i joined the cycle buddies a bit late on. Thinking of all of youxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Time for a new home

Love
Dee
xxx
  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11882.new


----------

